# Looking for help identifying  Sears Muscle bike



## NitroAntiqueMall (Dec 26, 2010)

Hello all

Im a newbie here.. Ive fiddled with bikes most my life but mostly on cruisers and BMX stuff.. but this old stuff is new to me.. Picked up this early 70s (?) Sears bike the other day.  I think its a variation of a Screamer but cant be sure.  It has a 5 speed rear, but the shifter is gone, no brakes..and no serial number on it that I can find.  The head tube has a Sears/Ted Williams decal. Could anybody help in identifying this bike for me?   Also, if anybody has the shifting mech i might be interested in buying it.

I'm inclined to re-do this in a rat-bike style primarily to keep the cost down, but if a total restore would increase the value significantly I might go that route. Any suggestions?

thanks in advance!
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v487/fritoman1933/bike.jpg

tim @ Nitro Antique Mall!


----------



## white trash (Dec 27, 2010)

That is a Murray Eliminator Mark I style frame not a Screamer. If you post the serial number I can tell you the year then you can find a Sears catalog and see what the bike should look like. Most of the Ted Williams bikes I have seen have a red white and blue color scheme. Parts for those are not too hard to find and are not that expensive, but I do not think it would be a very valuable bike. You would certainly spend more restoring it than it is worth, but if you were going to keep it then restoring is the way to go.


----------



## partsguy (Jan 1, 2011)

It was built after 1972 since it has that BMA sticker.


----------



## azhearseguy (Jan 1, 2011)

Its a Mid 70's Sears spyder..







[/IMG]


----------



## RetroVintage (Jan 2, 2011)

Oh wow I love the wacky wheeels on the bottom of this scan! I would love to get my hands on some of those!


----------

